# Narcos



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2015)

"*Narcos*" è una serie TV prodotta da *Netflix *e creata da José Padilha.
La prima stagione, composta da 10 episodi, è già interamente disponibile. Ed è già stata rinnovata per una seconda.
Narcos parla della vera storia del *narcotraffico *colombiano, con protagonisti il cartello di Medelin e ovviamente *Pablo Escobar*, e due agenti della *DEA * (Murphy e Pena) che hanno il compito di stanarlo.







Trailer al secondo post.


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2015)




----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Settembre 2015)

L'hai vista [MENTION=1425]Louis Gara[/MENTION]?
Ne ho sentito parlare benissimo,ma non ho ancora avuto tempo di vederla.


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Settembre 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> L'hai vista [MENTION=1425]Louis Gara[/MENTION]?
> Ne ho sentito parlare benissimo,ma non ho ancora avuto tempo di vederla.



Finita proprio poco fa l'intera stagione  Super consigliata: recitazione, sceneggiatura, fotografia regia tutto di altissimo livello. E musiche anche  
Storia non difficile da seguire (c'è il narratore che sarebbe il protagonista) e molto accattivante, e spiega molto bene la storia di Escobar, che io conoscevo poco.


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Finita proprio poco fa l'intera stagione  Super consigliata: recitazione, sceneggiatura, fotografia regia tutto di altissimo livello. E musiche anche
> Storia non difficile da seguire (c'è il narratore che sarebbe il protagonista) e molto accattivante, e spiega molto bene la storia di Escobar, che io conoscevo poco.



A posto.
Meno otto giorni all'inizio dell'università,tempo più che sufficiente


----------



## Morghot (13 Settembre 2015)

Mi mancano 3 puntate, stupendo ha già detto tutto Louis Gara; personalmente amo queste storie sui narcotrafficanti, pure recitata anche in spagnolo, non potevo chiedere di meglio


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Settembre 2015)

Finita,veramente bellissima.
Wagner Moura semplicemente magistrale.


----------



## cris (2 Ottobre 2015)

strepitosa


----------



## Jaqen (4 Settembre 2016)

E' uscita la seconda stagione.  Murphy  Pena  Pablo


----------



## Brain84 (6 Settembre 2016)

Mi sono sciroppato tutta la stagione in un fine settimana..che dire..capolavoro. Anche se sappiamo come finirà, c'è sempre da rimanere incollati! Wagner Moura poi è mostruoso


----------



## Jino (6 Settembre 2016)

Mi sto godendo con calma la seconda stagione. Semplicemente bellissima.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Settembre 2016)

Finita la seconda: strepitosa.
E ribadisco che Wagner Moura è dio,fin dai tempi di Elite Squad (che consiglio a tutti).


----------



## ralf (6 Settembre 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Finita la seconda: strepitosa.
> E ribadisco che Wagner Moura è dio,fin dai tempi di Elite Squad (che consiglio a tutti).



Menzione d'onore anche per la bellissima Martina Garcia .


----------



## Jino (7 Settembre 2016)

ralf ha scritto:


> Menzione d'onore anche per la bellissima Martina Garcia .



E allora come non chiamare in causa Stephanie Sigman  
[h=1][/h]


----------



## Jaqen (8 Settembre 2016)

Wagner è una roba incredibile. Ma anche Pascal, un fenomeno, e bene anche Holbrook.


----------



## ralf (14 Luglio 2017)

Ufficiale la data della terza stagione, sarà su Netflix dal 1 settembre 2017.

Season 3 teaser


----------



## Jino (15 Luglio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Ufficiale la data della terza stagione, sarà su Netflix dal 1 settembre 2017.
> 
> Season 3 teaser



Finaaaaalmente!!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Settembre 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Ufficiale la data della terza stagione, sarà su Netflix dal 1 settembre 2017.
> 
> Season 3 teaser



Uscita


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Settembre 2017)

Iniziata qualche giorno fa, livelli altissimi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Settembre 2017)

Non so se avete letto che è stato ucciso un assistente di produzione delle serie in Messico che stava cercando le giuste location per la la nuova stagione della serie tv. Probabile sia finito in zone troppo malfamate.


L'hanno trivellato di colpi.


----------



## vanbasten (9 Ottobre 2017)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> "*Narcos*" è una serie TV prodotta da *Netflix *e creata da José Padilha.
> La prima stagione, composta da 10 episodi, è già interamente disponibile. Ed è già stata rinnovata per una seconda.
> Narcos parla della vera storia del *narcotraffico *colombiano, con protagonisti il cartello di Medelin e ovviamente *Pablo Escobar*, e due agenti della *DEA * (Murphy e Pena) che hanno il compito di stanarlo.
> 
> ...



non essendo un fan di serie tv non lo avevo mai vista prima. praticamente ho visto tutte e 3 le stagioni negli ultimi 10 giorni. meglio le prime 2 ovviamente. serie di grandissima fattura. magari ne guarderò altre..


----------

